# Canesten Combi - pill and cream



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone ever used this?  I did ask a pharmacist if it was ok for people with diabetes and he refused to sell it - think he was being cautious.  Can't get in at the docs until next Thursday


----------



## AJLang (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes Karen I have used it with no problems.  Mainly when in my early twenties.  I thought that I needed some a couple of years ago and sent OH to the chemist with a brief to "forget" to mention the diabetes


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol Amanda - good advice, thanks.


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 22, 2013)

It's fine to use it & no one has kicked up about me being diabetic.

Do you have any plan live yoghurt to put on for now? (so i've been told by a friend)


----------



## Riri (Oct 22, 2013)

I've had it from the chemist a few times and used it without problem. Did the job too


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 22, 2013)

Your GP will prescribe it, and of course if you've got your Medical Exemption certificate it's free.  I found the pessary/cream more effective than the tablet.  The practice nurse may be able to prescribe it after a phone call - worth asking.  I hope you get sorted before it drives you nuts!


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 22, 2013)

I've had it on prescription a few times. Once you get a tube it's okay. Say you get it all the time and you might get a big tube


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks ever so much everyone, Once Amanda replied I went and got a pack and am about to take the tablet.  I think it may be connected with the stress lately plus perimenopausal symptoms so altogether I am pretty miserable.  I've had the cream before and the pessaries, thought the pill might be quick and easy - worth a try anyway.  I've made the docs appt as I need advice generally but hopefully this will tide me over.xx


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> It's fine to use it & no one has kicked up about me being diabetic.
> 
> Do you have any plan live yoghurt to put on for now? (so i've been told by a friend)



I've heard that too, and the pharmacist advised eating lots of it so I've just had some - never tried the other technique but I rule nothing out right now!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 22, 2013)

Flutterby said:


> Thanks ever so much everyone, Once Amanda replied I went and got a pack and am about to take the tablet.  I think it may be connected with the stress lately plus perimenopausal symptoms so altogether I am pretty miserable.  I've had the cream before and the pessaries, thought the pill might be quick and easy - worth a try anyway.  I've made the docs appt as I need advice generally but hopefully this will tide me over.xx


Aaaah I hate it that you are miserable although I fully understand why.  Massive hugs for you - wish I could see you to give you the hugs in person xxxx


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you Amanda, I am a bit fed up that all the female docs I have dealt with before are either leaving or booked up for weeks ahead.  The poor receptionist sounded like she was fed up of having to explain to people that they couldn't be seen for ages.  No routine appts at all for this week!!  None with a female doc until next Thurs.  The receptionist is one I've dealt with for years and she said "No male docs, no female docs, no aliens"  I had to laugh!


----------



## HelenHanfe (Oct 22, 2013)

Interestingly...when I went to the doctors in the summer and said I had thrush again - was getting it every 2 weeks - she said 'best we put Flucanozole on repeat prescription for you'.

I asked what was causing it so often and AGAIN asked about testing, but was told 'on Metformin, no need'.....

Since testing from the beginning of September.....I've not had thrush since !  Now THAT is a result !


My sincere sympathies to anyone who has it - the cream helps but I've long since believed the ability to mount a wire brush would provide more relief.....


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2013)

That is very interesting Helen and just proves how vital testing is.  You must have felt dreadful getting it every 2 weeks.  I am so glad you have been free of it for a while.  I laughed at your final comment - yes indeed!  

Thank you - and others for making me smile a bit tonight, it's been a bit of a struggle lately with worries about Dad too, lets hope I feel better in the morning.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 22, 2013)

With regard to live yoghurt Karen, go forth and purchase a box of Tampax even if you never use em.  Open the packet, load the wider, hollow end of the applicator with yoghurt and then use the tampon in the normal manner, including the tampon, so the yoghurt can see the dog for the rabbit and it stays where it needs to be. 

Just do it at night so it stays there for a good while.

But don't use at the same time as the cream or pessary.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok - and thank you, I have heard of using that approach before.  You do have a way with words


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 23, 2013)

Just to let you all know that I've felt a bit better this afternoon and have been out for a walk with Paul without being too uncomfortable.xx


----------



## AJLang (Oct 23, 2013)

Great to hear that you are beginning to feel better Karen. I hope that you are fully recovered very soon xxx


----------



## HelenHanfe (Oct 23, 2013)

Good to hear you are feeling better, even if only a little bit...  

Having suffered so much earlier this year, soooo know how much it can drag you down.

Wishing you well,
Helen


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you both - and thanks Helen for saying you know how it can drag you down.  I've felt very sorry for myself (still do!) and been a bit cross with myself because others are dealing with much worse.  You helped by saying what you did.  If I've still got symptoms on Friday I might ring the docs again and see if a nurse can see me, it's a long time till next Thursday.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2013)

Flutterby said:


> Ok - and thank you, I have heard of using that approach before.  You do have a way with words



Whilst not at all phased whilst talking to people about bodily bits and pieces or bodily functions/malfunctions, I do hate being too CLINICAL when you're just talking to your mates and especially using the written word in a public domain!

You know Karen like I'd say in real life that me and Pete were just having a lovely bonk, the other night, when X occurred, if I needed to tell the doctor I'd have to say that Mai husband and Ai were engaging in sexual intercourse, when X occurred.  Et cetera, and it's just too formal !

Besides, the search Tags that iffy Web Bots use, probably wouldn't recognise 'rabbit' whereas they may well recognize c E r v I x !  LOL


----------



## Steff (Oct 24, 2013)

Im using it at the moment Karen with sucsess im pleased to say


----------



## HelenHanfe (Oct 24, 2013)

Flutterby said:


> Thank you both - and thanks Helen for saying you know how it can drag you down.  I've felt very sorry for myself (still do!) and been a bit cross with myself because others are dealing with much worse.  You helped by saying what you did.  If I've still got symptoms on Friday I might ring the docs again and see if a nurse can see me, it's a long time till next Thursday.



*Don't get cross with yourself Flutterby*.  It's horrible having this and until you've experienced it, can be difficult for people to understand just how unpleasant it is....    It isn't just a 'localised' condition (is that OK trophywench??  )   - it effects you so much more, emotionally and physically, so I do feel for you (_insert virtual hug here_)   

DO call the doctors again tomorrow, if you have to, don't suffer un-necessarily.  There's no such thing as a 'small dose' of this beast.....

Chins up, my love 
Helen


----------



## RachelT (Oct 24, 2013)

I've had that happen to me, most of the staff in Boots will refuse to sell me anything more exciting than a paracetamol if i tell them i have diabetes incase it makes my blood sugars go wacky (as if they're not already...). Flunconazole in the capsule is apparently one of those things, although is says absolutely nothing about caution in diabetes in my reference book (BNF). I'm had similar problems with buying ibuprofen and cold capsules with decongestants. I think it's mostly a duty of care thing. If a doctor prescribes it it's his fault if you have side  effects or in the unlikely event of hypoglycemia. If the pharmacist sells it to you over the counter it's his problem.
I've used the cream, Clotrimazole and that's worked for me. Do buy the own or generic brand though, the price mark up on Canestan is quite high. I'm fairly sure you can't buy the Fluconazole capsule alone over the counter.

I hate having thrush, I usually get it after or while taking antibiotics and in general, I preferred whatever it was I was taking the antibiotics to get rid of....chest infection, urinary tract infection, tonsillitis...It took one week to get over those and another week and a half to clear the thrush. I can't blame you at all for feeling miserable about it, it's vile.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 24, 2013)

Ooh it's been horrible again today.  Such intense soreness the like I have never suffered before.  I rang the docs and the nurse called me back, she was so sweet - tried really hard to get me an appt with a female doc but I was beyond caring to be honest.  Got an appt with a male doc at 4.20 so suffered all day.  Phoned a friend (my brighton holiday friend) and said "please come with me" so she did which meant a lot, she said she'd stay no matter what needed doing but after all that he checked my urine to rule out UTI and prescribed the a pessary.  He said he'd give me two in case I needed one again tomorrow but there's only one in the packet so depending how I get on tonight I will chase that up tomorrow.  I am in bl***y agony to be honest.  I really appreciate your thoughts and words and hugs.  I am a tearful mess!  He said the cream probably stings cos of little tears and cuts due to the condition - so miserable.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 24, 2013)

Steff said:


> Im using it at the moment Karen with sucsess im pleased to say



I'm glad it's doing the trick, it gives me hope! xx


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh Flutterby, I feel so sorry for you. I know how horrible it is. You have to have suffered with it to understand how bad it is. I have had it many times and sat and cried in the dr's room. I hope you feel better really soon.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks - it really helps to know others have been through it although I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.  I am so tired - I've had all the stress worrying about my dad and still no further forward on that - and here I am crying with pain.  Sorry I'm a real grump but I feel so low.xx


----------



## trophywench (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh {{{Hugs}}} Karen !

But you've just put your finger on EXACTLY the reason you've got The Great Itch.  Stress over your dad.  It usually hits me when I'm at a very low ebb anyway - and that beggar just makes everything worse.

(You know - a bit like cold sores, you don't exactly feel at your most sparkling at all - and then your lips suppurate to just make things worse.)

Put your knickers in a polythene bag, in the freezer for half an hour before you put em on tomorrow! - a good granny pair with a generous cotton gusset!  (if it was summer I'd tell you to wear a skirt and let some air to it, cos that helps too actually.)  Yes I am serious about both of those.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you - that sounds like a marvelous suggestion - I did read of someone sitting on a bag of frozen peas and I can quite understand why!  I am a little better this morning but not enough so I've arranged for a script for the "missing" pessary.  Dozy doc!  Watch this space!


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 27, 2013)

Just to say a big thank you to you all.  I have felt almost normal for 2 days so here's hoping


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2013)

Flutterby said:


> Just to say a big thank you to you all.  I have felt almost normal for 2 days so here's hoping



That's great to hear thank goodness Karen x x


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 27, 2013)

Remember to throw away, boil or bleach underwear and washcloths!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 27, 2013)

Flutterby said:


> Just to say a big thank you to you all.  I have felt almost normal for 2 days so here's hoping



That's great news.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## trophywench (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh great Karen!  I'm so pleased, it's terribly lowering.

FWIW, I don't seem to have had it since I had El Pumpo ........ hope that doesn't tempt Providence!


----------

